
No, Covid-19 is NOT a new HIV - vvincendon
https://valentin.vincendon.com/essays/covid-19-vs-hiv
======
drewcoo
The response to it, though, the way it affects us socially seems similar. HIV
caused humans to become and remain more distant and fearful of intimacy and
more prudish even in their language. What behavioral changes can we expect in
the wake of COVID-19?

~~~
foobarbecue
When you say that HIV caused humans to become prudish and fearful of intimacy,
are you talking about a temporary effect in the 80s? Or something permanent?

------
rasengan
> I would strongly advise anyone to wait for better research coverage before
> drawing any conclusions on SARS-CoV-2.

Agreed, so I take this article with a grain of salt.

~~~
vvincendon
Adding the omitted context to the quote:

"Current state of academic research on SARS-CoV-2 / COVID-19: 1\. statistical
significance is often ignored, 2\. references are usually missing at the
weakest logical points, 3\. most of those papers have not undergone peer
review, 4\. reproducibility is largely missing. [...] I would strongly advise
anyone to wait for better research coverage before drawing any conclusions on
SARS-CoV-2."

